# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R19-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

evo rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi sam napisala koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 

četvrtak; 05.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Juroslav

*četvrtak; 05.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*petak; 06.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav
3.

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

zasad toliko, bit će sigurno još   :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 05.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*petak; 06.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav
3.

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

[/quote]

Evo ja sam upisala ono što j sigurno,  s time da ću doći malo iza 15h, a otići...ne znam kada.
Ako uspijem i četvrtak ugurati javim naknadno!

----------


## Cathy

-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*petak; 06.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav
3.

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

[/quote]

Evo ja sam upisala ono što j sigurno,  s time da ću doći malo iza 15h, a otići...ne znam kada.
Ako uspijem i četvrtak ugurati javim naknadno![/quote]

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. 

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m
3. maxi 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m
3. maxi 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## tinnkka

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.[/quote]

----------


## Kanga

*četvrtak; 05.03.*
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD

*petak; 06.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. 

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi
3. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Frida

*četvrtak; 05.03.*
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD


*petak; 06.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. 

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi
3. Frida SD

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Nika

*četvrtak; 05.03.*
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD


*petak; 06.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi
2. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. 

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Forka

*četvrtak; 05.03.*
*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2.

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD
*
16-20* (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD
4. Forka (od 18 do 20)


*petak; 06.03.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD

*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4.Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
*
20-22* (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka

*subota;07.03.*

*7-18:*
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13

*13-18* (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (i mm)

*16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.



Za subotu nisam sigurna, pa nisam ništa upisala... Što ne znači da neću doći...

----------


## LILI07

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
6. Nera (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm) 
2. Nera (12-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## anna-y

Doći ću sigurno u četvrtak i petak, ali još ne znam kada, pa se neću upisivati. 
Samo ću banuti  :Grin:

----------


## bucka

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8-

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm) 
2. Nera (12-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Davor

naravno da ćemo doći, ali mi je malo prerano planirati kada će to biti

----------


## tinars

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm) 
2. Nera (12-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## daddycool

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm) 
2. Nera (12-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Školjkica

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (i mm) 
2. Nera (12-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## lelica

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD
3. lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD
4. Forka (od 18 do 20)
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
6. Nera (17-20)

petak; 06.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4.Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars

subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (i mm)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## mommy_plesačica

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD
4. Forka (od 18 do 20)
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
6. Nera (17-20)

petak; 06.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4.Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars

subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (i mm)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Kristina1

> četvrtak; 05.03.
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
> 1. Frida SD
> 2. ŠkoljkicaSD
> 3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba):
> 1. maxi SD
> 2. Frida SD
> ...

----------


## Mirta30

[četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD
4. Forka (od 18 do 20)
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
6. Nera (17-20)

petak; 06.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4.Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. Mirta30

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. Mirta30 (do 21)
subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (i mm)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## aishwarya

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD
4. Forka (od 18 do 20)
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
6. Nera (17-20)

petak; 06.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4.Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. Mirta30
9.aishwarya od 17.15

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. Mirta30 (do 21)
subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (i mm)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## ivakika

cure i decki, vidim da se svi mahom zapisujete za dezurstva na primopredaji, a subota je dosta tanka

primopredaje su jako bitne i treba sto vise ljudi, ali i na samoj rasprodaji ima posla preko glave, treba nas minimalno 25 da bi rasprodaja funkcionirala

----------


## lucij@

ja sam mislila doći u subotu, ne znam točno kada. Reci u kojoj smjeni je potrebnije.

----------


## kudri

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD
4. Forka (od 18 do 20)
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
6. Nera (17-20)

petak; 06.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4.Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. Mirta30
9.aishwarya od 17.15
10. kudri 17.15

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. Mirta30 (do 21)
subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (i mm)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## apricot

> ja sam mislila doći u subotu, ne znam točno kada. Reci u kojoj smjeni je potrebnije.


lucij@, možda ona od 13:30 h, kada se počinje s razvrstavanjem robe, tada nam je najveća frka.

----------


## lucij@

> lucij@, možda ona od 13:30 h, kada se počinje s razvrstavanjem robe, tada nam je najveća frka.


Ok, onda se zapisujem za tu, a obećajem da ću doći i u četvrtak popuniti koju rupu.



četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD
4. Forka (od 18 do 20)
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
6. Nera (17-20)

petak; 06.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4.Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. Mirta30
9.aishwarya od 17.15
10. kudri 17.15

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. Mirta30 (do 21)
subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (i mm)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)
4. lucij@

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Juroslav

ja sam definitivno i u subotu tam, samo ne znam točno kad pa mi se ne da pisati, pa prepravljati

a i u petak provirim ranije   :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3.Tinnkka SD
4. Forka (od 18 do 20)
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
6. Nera (17-20)
7. Kanga SD (17-20)

petak; 06.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4.Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. Mirta30
9.aishwarya od 17.15
10. kudri 17.15

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. Mirta30 (do 21)

subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (SDiM)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)
4. lucij@

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## petarpan

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9.aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Lucija Ellen

*četvrtak; 05.03.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)

*petak; 06.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9.aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Linda

*četvrtak; 05.03.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3.Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 

*petak; 06.03.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4.Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9.aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## sundrops

> *četvrtak; 05.03.* 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Frida SD 
> 2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
> 3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
> 4. Linda 
> 5.sundrops(od 10h)
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): 
> ...

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20)

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## MIJA 32

dolazim u četvrtak i petak 
popodne nadam se (sve ovisi o ptičicama i njihovom ritmu)
stižem s djecom i šogoricom (koja se ponudila za čuvanje),Katja je u fazi da mama mora biti stalno dostupna,ako slučajno treba
dovodimo još jednu forumašicu kojoj je to prvo sudjelovanje,pa da lakše probije led uz nekog poznatog   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

super za nove volontere  :Love:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Nisam nista navela jer nije ziher ali ima sanse da i ja jednu forumasicu dovucem, priju mi, radisnu i milu, ali joj tesko probit led... eto   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Kad smo kod probijanja leda, dolazim i ja u četvrtak i petak poslije podne kad se moj miš naspava.
I možda s frendicom koja je voljna pomoći.
A ne upisujem se kad ne znam točno vrijeme.

----------


## puntica

nadam se da ću i ja probiti led ovaj put


iako, malo sam srameća pa mi neugodno banut a nemam prijateljicu koju bih mogla dovesti   :Embarassed:

----------


## kahna

> nadam se da ću i ja probiti led ovaj put
> 
> 
> iako, malo sam srameća pa mi neugodno banut a nemam prijateljicu koju bih mogla dovesti


Dovedi mene, a ja ću tebe   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

puntice, ideš sa mnom, može?

----------


## Joe

ja ću se upisati gdje bude falilo ljudi kad se približi termin.

----------


## Forka

Oooo, pa ovoga puta dolazi "ekipa"!!!

----------


## apricot

misliš, "ženturače" i "partijanerice"...

----------


## Forka

*Apri*, pa ne bumo se sad valjda vređali :shock: ??
 :Kiss:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja nikad bila
Isto bih probila led, pridružila se kahni
Kako živim skroz blizu, računajte na mene u popodnevnom terminu, dakle iza 16 h, a u subotu bilo kad, došla bih SD, a zovite kad usfali ekipe, tj. neću se upisivati nigdje posebno
Ako dijete ne bude izdržalo, zvat ću MM da ga odvede doma   :Smile:

----------


## Frida

Svimbalo, kako misliš da te zovemo?! Dođi i gotovo, šta se imaš sramit  :Wink:

----------


## Imga

Ma dajte cure, kakvo probijanje leda, sram, kakvi bakrači   :Love:  

ja prvi put upala k'o padobranac, nikog nisam znala i... ništa!  nitko nije bio impresioniran  :Laughing: 
dobila stolove za slagati i šarafiti štendere, naučila splintati 

dođite, "partijanerice" i ine, Svimbalo, kahna, Forka, druge cure   :D  
bit će nam super! 

ja se još ne upisujem, ali definitivno dolazim
kucam u drvo da L. bude zdrav pa mogu cijeli dan
ako, ndB, neće, dođem popodne kad MM preuzme

tko što peče?   :Raspa:   :Grin:

----------


## Forka

Pa uvijek nam je super!

----------


## Frida

Ja sam došla vidjeti koliko se još ljudi prijavilo, a vi, ženturače i partijanerice klafrate   :Wink:  


Ja ću se potruditi pa ispeći muffine ili neki takav kolač, a za vas poslijepodnevne ću sakriti koji komad pod stol.

----------


## Svimbalo

> Svimbalo, kako misliš da te zovemo?! Dođi i gotovo, šta se imaš sramit


Malo se krivo izrazih...
A k tome sam totalno neiskusna u tome
Vidim da se priča o muffinima i inom nakon rasprodaja, pa ne znam jel' moram kaj donijeti   :Grin:  
Anyways, dojdem, samo ću se ukazati, pa vikat po hali nickove kojih se sjetim, možda mi netko priskoči u pomoć 
 :Grin:  
Bez šale-dođem sigurno, ali ne upisujem se
Već se veselim da ću vas upoznati, pa možda i pomognem ponešto-nije me ubila spretnost, ali imam dobru volju 
 :Smile:

----------


## Imga

> Pa uvijek nam je super!


ehhh, da, zaboravila da si ti "redovna"   :Embarassed:  
kad se nikad ne potrefimo, samo paketiće ostavljamo   :Grin:   :Love: 

Frida, sorry za chatanje   :Kiss:  
to si ja umišljam da malo animiramo ove srameće

Svečano obećajem da ću napraviti onaj Amish friendship bread
samo moram izračunati kad trebam početi   :Grin:

----------


## Frida

> Frida, sorry za chatanje   
> to si ja umišljam da malo animiramo ove srameće


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, vidim da je ona optužba za mobing ostavila traga  :Wink: ! samo ti animiraj, možda dovabiš još koju super-volonterku kao ti  :Kiss:

----------


## lucij@

Frida, sad je titraš da se ne naljuti i dođe praznih ruku   :Wink:  
Ja obećajem da ću nešto razvući, nisam nikad ništa donijela za papati   :Embarassed:

----------


## Forka

Ajde, ostavite nešto i za nas koji ne stignemo niš' iščarobirati jer s posla jurimo u školu, pa doma, pa na Velesajam...
I, mislite i na noćnu šihtu!

----------


## apricot

Ja samo prebacujem listu koja se izgubila u silnome čateraju:

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20)

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

Možemo li subotu pojačati?
 :D   :Kiss:

----------


## tanja_b

> Možemo li subotu pojačati?
>  :D


Ja ću vrlo vjerojatno doći u subotu na pospremanje - kao i inače   :Smile:  

(a nadam se da ću i ovaj put dobiti MM-a i Andreja za one završne radove, tovarenje u kombi, rolanje tepiha itd.)

----------


## Maja

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Majo
10. ivarica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## apricot

> Ja ću vrlo vjerojatno doći u subotu na pospremanje - kao i inače


tanja, ti i tvoj M stvarno uvijek dođete kad smo mi već na izmaku snaga.
nemaš pojma koliko nam to znači!
 :Heart:

----------


## Svimbalo

*LILI07*, baš se veselim da ćemo se vidjeti!

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Majo
10. ivarica
11. mamita
12. apricot

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Svimbalo

Apri, ako će to pomoći, slobodno me upiši u čet i pet iza 16 do 20, a u subotu popodne (netko reče da nije pametno doći SD na samu rasprodaju, pogotovo prvi put-kao što će meni biti)
Mogla bih se i sama upisati, da...

----------


## Svimbalo

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 
10. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Majo 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## petarpan

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 
10. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
11. petarpan (od 16)

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Majo 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Juroslav

nego, tko je ovaj 'Majo? u subotu?

 :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## ninocka76

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5.ninocka76 (do 15h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. ninocka76 (od 9h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## petarpan

pazite kod copy paste...opet ima izbačenih...a ja sad nemam vremena popravljat   :Grin:

----------


## Tea

ja ću pokušati doći i u četvrtak i u petak, al se neću upisivati jer ne znam točno vrijeme (cca od 16 pa na dalje), al u subotu sam tamo! 

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Tea SD

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Tea

krivo kopirala   :Embarassed:  

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5.ninocka76 (do 15h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
10. Tea SD

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Svimbalo

Opet krivo-nema mene npr.
Prepuštam vještijima da isprave   :Smile:

----------


## dramica

> dolazim u četvrtak i petak 
> popodne nadam se (sve ovisi o ptičicama i njihovom ritmu)
> stižem s djecom i šogoricom (koja se ponudila za čuvanje),Katja je u fazi da mama mora biti stalno dostupna,ako slučajno treba
> dovodimo još jednu forumašicu kojoj je to prvo sudjelovanje,pa da lakše probije led uz nekog poznatog


 mislim da sam ja taj "ledolomac"  :Grin:

----------


## emily

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5.ninocka76 (do 15h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
10. Tea SD 
11. emily

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## apricot

Tko se javlja da ažurira podatke?
Netko je krivo kopirao, neka imena su se pogubila...

 :Heart:

----------


## lucij@

Evo, budem ja.

----------


## lucij@

Evo, budem ja.

----------


## lucij@

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 
10. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
11. petarpan (od 16)

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5.ninocka76 (do 15h) 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD
15. emily

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD


Nadam se da je sada OK.

----------


## apricot

Lucij@,   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

Kada se upisujete, molimo vas da *kopirate popis koji je zadnji prije vašega posta!*

----------


## Roza

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 
10. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
11. petarpan (od 16)

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5.ninocka76 (do 15h) 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD
15. emily
16. Roza

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 
10. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
11. petarpan (od 16) 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5.ninocka76 (do 15h) 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
16. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)
6. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## kahna

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 
10. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
11. petarpan (od 16) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
16. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## apricot

Kada se upisujete, molimo vas da *kopirate popis koji je zadnji prije vašega posta!*

(ja ću ovo svako malo ponoviti, čisto da se nađe   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## kahna

> Kada se upisujete, molimo vas da *kopirate popis koji je zadnji prije vašega posta!*
> 
> (ja ću ovo svako malo ponoviti, čisto da se nađe   )


Već sam se splašila kaj sam tak zabrljala kad si ubacila tolika crvena slova   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

tak sam si nekak i mislila   :Grin:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> četvrtak; 05.03. 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Frida SD 
> 2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
> 3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
> 4. Linda 
> 5. sundrops(od 10h) 
> 6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
> 
> ...

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 
10. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
11. petarpan (od 16) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
16. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
8. dunja&vita :Smile: ))

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Joe

podebljavam petak   :Smile:  

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Tinnkka SD 
4. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
5. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
6. Nera (17-20) 
7. Kanga SD (17-20) 
8. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
9. jadro (17-20) 
10. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
11. petarpan (od 16) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Jelka

Odobren mi GO za četvrtak pa malo mijenjam...

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

Evo me ovaj put od jutra...

----------


## pepi

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (do 18 sati) 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8-

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Forka

Prijavljujem da u petak imam stanovitih obveza koje se tiču mojega djeteta (na što sam jako ponosna :Smile:  ), pa najvjerojatnije neću moći doći, kako sam obećala (što mi je, s druge strane, beskrajno žao  :Sad:  ).
Nekak' se nadam da ću u četvrtak ipak "prihajati", a gledat ću doć' i u subotu (al' se neću još upisivati, jer mi se sve nešto zakompliciralo...).
Nadam se da ću vam barem barem malo nedostajati...
Naročito ekipi iz "noćne šihte" (na koju možda i stignem, ali teško...).

----------


## Frida

Naravno da ćeš nedostajati  :Love:

----------


## Svimbalo

A i ja sam se nadala upoznati još jednu Jabukonostalgičarku   :Love:

----------


## maxi

male promjene kod mene...


četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15)
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17)
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Joe

imamo kozice. tako da se brišem sa liste, tj valjda ću doći ali nemam pojma kad.

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD
_________________
vila Lara 14.08.2004. 
lopuža Hana 25.02.2006.

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15) 
10. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: ))
9. andrea 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD
_________________

----------


## klamarica

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15) 
10. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea
9. klamarica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: ))
9. andrea 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD
_________________

----------


## paws

> četvrtak; 05.03.
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Frida SD 
> 2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
> 3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
> 4. Linda 
> 5. sundrops(od 10h) 
> 6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
> 7. Jelka
> ...

----------


## leonisa

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)
4. Linda
5. sundrops(od 10h)
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))
7. Jelka
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (od 15)
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. Kristina1
6. sundrops(do 14h)
7. ninocka76 (do 15h)
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
9. Jelka (do 15)
10. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Tinnkka SD
3. Forka (od 18 do 20)
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
5. Nera (17-20)
6. Kanga SD (17-20)
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)
8. jadro (17-20)
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
10. petarpan (od 16)
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)


petak; 06.03.
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))
5. klamarica
6. paws (od 10(10.30))
7. leonisa

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1
5. ninocka76 (do 15h)
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
7. Joe
8. andrea
9. klamarica
10. leonisa (do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4. Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. Mirta30
9. aishwarya od 17.15
10. kudri 17.15
11.petarpan od 16
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)
13. Linda SD (do 19)
14. jadro (17-20)
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
16. larmama SD
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. Mirta30 (do 21)
6. jadro

subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi (7 do 17)
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars
7. Linda SD 9-13
8. jadro
9. Maja
10. ivarica
11. mamita
12. apricot
13. ninocka76 (od 9h)
14. Tea SD
15. emily
16. Roza
17. Nera (7-16)
18. pepi SD? 8-

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (SDiM)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)
4. lucij@
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)
6. larmama SD
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
8. dunja&vita :Smile: ))
9. andrea

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## mommy_plesačica

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)
4. Linda
5. sundrops(od 10h)
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))
7. Jelka
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (od 15)
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. Kristina1
6. sundrops(do 14h)
7. ninocka76 (do 15h)
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
9. Jelka (do 15)
10. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Tinnkka SD
3. Forka (od 18 do 20)
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
5. Nera (17-20)
6. Kanga SD (17-20)
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)
8. jadro (17-20)
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
10. petarpan (od 16)
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)


petak; 06.03.
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))
5. klamarica
6. paws (od 10(10.30))
7. leonisa

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1
5. ninocka76 (do 15h)
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
7. Joe
8. andrea
9. klamarica
10. leonisa (do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4. Tinnkka SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. Mirta30
9. aishwarya od 17.15
10. kudri 17.15
11.petarpan od 16
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)
13. Linda SD (do 19)
14. jadro (17-20)
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
16. larmama SD
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. Mirta30 (do 21)
6. jadro

subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi (7 do 17)
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars
7. Linda SD 9-13
8. jadro
9. Maja
10. ivarica
11. mamita
12. apricot
13. ninocka76 (od 9h)
14. Tea SD
15. emily
16. Roza
17. Nera (7-16)
18. pepi SD? 8-
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (SDiM)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)
4. lucij@
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)
6. larmama SD
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
8. dunja&vita :Smile: ))
9. andrea

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## eki3

*četvrtak; 05.03.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15) 
10. andrea 
*
16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 


*petak; 06.03*. 
*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma)

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
*
20-22 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

*subota;07.03*. 
*
7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 
9. andrea 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Kristina1

Nažalost, moram se ispisati sa četvrtka  :Sad: 

*četvrtak; 05.03.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
*
16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 


*petak; 06.03*. 
*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma)

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
*
20-22 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

*subota;07.03*. 
*
7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 
9. andrea 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Matilda

*četvrtak; 05.03.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
*
16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 


*petak; 06.03*. 
*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma)

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
*
20-22 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 

*subota;07.03*. 
*
7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 
9. andrea 
10. Matilda (12-15)

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## ana.m

Ja s liste brišem aishwaryu jer mora mirovati i ne može doći.

----------


## Lutonjica

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 
7. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 
9. andrea 
10. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## meda

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 
7. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 
9. andrea 
10. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## anchie76

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 
7. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: )) 
9. andrea 
10. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## tinars

po dogovoru selim dunja&vita :Smile: )) 

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 
7. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Dora06

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 
7. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11)
23. Dora 06

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## mišura

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. Mirta30 (do 21) 
6. jadro 
7. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Mirta30

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. Kristina1 
6. sundrops(do 14h) 
7. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
8. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
9. Jelka (do 15) 
10. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea
9. klamarica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. Mirta30 
9. aishwarya od 17.15 
10. kudri 17.15 
11.petarpan od 16 
12.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
13. Linda SD (do 19) 
14. jadro (17-20) 
15. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
16. larmama SD 
17. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. dunja&vita :Smile: ))
9. andrea 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD


ja se odjavljujem - svi smo bolesni, nema šanse da se oporavim do petka

----------


## Jelka

Mirta, baš se ponadala da ćemo negdje zajedno... Ajd ozdravi mi ti!   :Love:  

Ali nisi quotala zadnju listu, pa su neke cure ispale.   :Smile:   Pripisat ćemo ti to bolesti.   :Love:

----------


## tinars

ajd da popravim:


četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo da kažem da u četvrtak dolazim bez djeteta, tako da ću biti skroz uživljena u posao   :Smile:  
Naravno, sve pod uvjetom da se ova grozna prehlada ne pretvori u nešto gore-ako ne, nadam se da vam neće smetati moje šmrcanje   :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

Rekla jucer djeci da cemo u subotu ici pomagati na Rodinu rasprodaju. Reakcija najstarijeg: "JEEEE,  jesti cemo pizzu!"  :shock:   :Laughing:  (Do sad smo bili na dvije rasprodaje i oba puta stigli bas kad i pizza   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## apricot

ha, onda ovaj put dođite malo kasnije   :Razz:

----------


## Kanga

pa postenije bi bilo da dodemo ranije, a ne kasnije   :Grin:

----------


## tinnkka

[Samo da popravim,kako sada stvari stoje,dolazim bez djece ili eventualno sa  starijom curkom,pa cu se  zbilja mocu posvetiti 100%,ali zato mozda odem malo ranije jer ce me moj cicac zeljno cekati   :Heart:  

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD[/quote]

----------


## Imga

ništa od četvrtka   :Mad:  
ali zato u petak, high life dok ne padnem  :D  


*četvrtak; 05.03.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


*petak; 06.03.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD 
11. Imga

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 
11. Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## sundrops

ja se ispricavam,nisam u mogucnosti dotji sutra.
naime,visa sila-dijete me je danas docekalo sa vodenim kozicama  :Smile:  
zelim vam ugodan rad i lijepo druzenje.
veselila sam se ovome no,drugi puta..
hvala na razumjevanju

----------


## lucij@

*četvrtak; 05.03.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


*petak; 06.03.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD 
11. Imga
12. lucij@

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 
11. Imga
12. lucij@

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 

*subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Marija

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)
4. Linda
5. sundrops(od 10h)
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))
7. Jelka
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10)
9. eki3
10. meda SD
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (od 15)
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. sundrops(do 14h)
6. ninocka76 (do 15h)
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
8. Jelka (do 15)
9. andrea
10. mišura

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
3. Forka (od 18 do 20)
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
5. Nera (17-20)
6. Kanga SD (17-20)
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)
8. jadro (17-20)
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
10. petarpan (od 16)
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)


petak; 06.03.
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))
5. klamarica
6. paws (od 10(10.30))
7. leonisa
8. eki3 (+kuma)
10. meda SD
11. Imga
12. lucij@

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1
5. ninocka76 (do 15h)
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
7. Joe
8. andrea
9. klamarica
10. leonisa (do 15)
11. Imga
12. lucij@

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. aishwarya od 17.15
9. kudri 17.15
10.petarpan od 16
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)
12. Linda SD (do 19)
13. jadro (17-20)
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
15. larmama SD
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)
17. Imga (do cca 19)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. jadro
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu)

subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi (7 do 17)
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars
7. Linda SD 9-13
8. jadro
9. Maja
10. ivarica
11. mamita
12. apricot
13. ninocka76 (od 9h)
14. Tea SD
15. emily
16. Roza
17. Nera (7-16)
18. pepi SD? 8-
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16)
20. meda
21. anchie76 (7-13)
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11)
23. Dora 06
24. Marija

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (SDiM)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)
4. lucij@
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)
6. larmama SD
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
8. andrea
9. Matilda (12-15)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Lutonjica

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. klamarica 
6. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
7. leonisa 
8. eki3 (+kuma) 
10. meda SD 
11. Imga 
12. lucij@ 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica 
10. leonisa (do 15) 
11. Imga 
12. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## klamarica

nažalost, par manjih promjena kod mene...nešto je iskrslo pa skraćujem četvrtak i brišem se s petka...
doći ću u petak, samo ne znam točno kada ću sve riješiti, ali se u svakom slučaju vidimo...  :Wink:  

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica - dok ne budu štenderi složeni (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 


petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
6. leonisa 
7. eki3 (+kuma) 
8. meda SD 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. leonisa (do 15) 
10. Imga 
11. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## sirius

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica - dok ne budu štenderi složeni (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
13.sirius SD

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
6. leonisa 
7. eki3 (+kuma) 
8. meda SD 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. leonisa (do 15) 
10. Imga 
11. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 05.03.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. ŠkoljkicaSD
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h)
4. Linda
5. sundrops(od 10h)
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))
7. Jelka
8. klamarica - dok ne budu štenderi složeni (+ seka od 10)
9. eki3
10. meda SD
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30)
12.Davorka (10-13)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD (od 15)
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h)
5. sundrops(do 14h)
6. ninocka76 (do 15h)
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
8. Jelka (do 15)
9. andrea
10. mišura

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. maxi SD
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
3. Forka (od 18 do 20)
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20)
5. Nera (17-20)
6. Kanga SD (17-20)
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)
8. jadro (17-20)
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
10. petarpan (od 16)
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)
13.sirius SD

petak; 06.03.
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Cathy SD
2. Frida SD
3. ŠkoljkicaSD
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30))
5. paws (od 10(10.30))
6. leonisa
7. eki3 (+kuma)
8. meda SD
9. Imga
10. lucij@
11. Davorka (10-13)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. maxi
2. Frida SD
3. lelica
4. Kristina1
5. ninocka76 (do 15h)
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
7. Joe
8. andrea
9. leonisa (do 15)
10. Imga
11. lucij@

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. ana.m
3. maxi
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje)
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. aishwarya od 17.15
9. kudri 17.15
10.petarpan od 16
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi)
12. Linda SD (do 19)
13. jadro (17-20)
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30)
15. larmama SD
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)
17. Imga (do cca 19)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. tinars
5. jadro
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom)
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu)
8. Lutonjica

subota;07.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. maxi (7 do 17)
3. Frida SD
4. Nika 8-13
5. bucka 8-
6. tinars
7. Linda SD 9-13
8. jadro
9. Maja
10. ivarica
11. mamita
12. apricot
13. ninocka76 (od 9h)
14. Tea SD
15. emily
16. Roza
17. Nera (7-16)
18. pepi SD? 8-
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16)
20. meda
21. anchie76 (7-13)
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11)
23. Dora 06
24. Marija

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kanga (SDiM)
2. Nera (12-16)
3. lelica (od 2)
4. lucij@
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00)
6. larmama SD
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži)
8. andrea
9. Matilda (12-15)
10.sirius SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Davor

Dođemo danas.

----------


## Svimbalo

Stižem i ja, crvenog nosa i kihava, ali mislim da ne predstavljam preveliku opasnost   :Smile:  
Ispravite me ako griješim   :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Otkazano mi je čuvanje AA, naravno, u zadnji čas...

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica - dok ne budu štenderi složeni (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 
12.Davorka (10-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
13.sirius SD 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
6. leonisa 
7. eki3 (+kuma) 
8. meda SD 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 
11. Davorka (10-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. leonisa (do 15) 
10. Imga 
11. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD (17-20)
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD (do 16:45)
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## zumbulmama

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica - dok ne budu štenderi složeni (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 
12.Davorka (10-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
13.sirius SD 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
6. leonisa 
7. eki3 (+kuma) 
8. meda SD 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 
11. Davorka (10-13) 
12. zumbulmama

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. leonisa (do 15) 
10. Imga 
11. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD (17-20)
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD (do 16:45)
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica - dok ne budu štenderi složeni (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 
12.Davorka (10-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
13.sirius SD 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
6. leonisa 
7. eki3 (+kuma) 
8. meda SD 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 
11. Davorka (10-13) 
12. zumbulmama 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. leonisa (do 15) 
10. Imga 
11. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD (17-20) 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD  
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## daddycool

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

jao što će meni biti ludo u subotu popodne   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

pa ti si sasvim sam  :Crying or Very sad:  

sa hrpom baba

jadan

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma neće njemu uopće biti loše   :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

normalno da neće   :Grin:  

bit će valjda i Juroslav samo se nije upisao

----------


## Juroslav

bude Juroslav u subotu svakako i ujutro i popodne, samo kaj još nije siguran je l' bude od-do ili s nekom pauzom između   :Grin:  

CU  8)

----------


## ivakika

eto, tak se vec moze

----------


## maxi

ja danas ipak ne stignem prije 16 cca  :Sad:

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica - dok ne budu štenderi složeni (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 
12.Davorka (10-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
13.sirius SD 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
6. leonisa 
7. eki3 (+kuma) 
8. meda SD 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 
11. Davorka (10-13) 
12. zumbulmama 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. Kristina1 
5. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
6. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9. leonisa (do 15) 
10. Imga 
11. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD (17-20) 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi (7 do 17) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD  
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea (SD- zato do 16 h )
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 05.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. ŠkoljkicaSD 
3. mommy_plesačica (od 10h) 
4. Linda 
5. sundrops(od 10h) 
6. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
7. Jelka 
8. klamarica - dok ne budu štenderi složeni (+ seka od 10) 
9. eki3 
10. meda SD 
11. Dora 06 (od 9-11.30) 
12.Davorka (10-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD (od 15) 
2. Frida SD 
3. lelica 
4. mommy_plesačica (do 14h) 
5. sundrops(do 14h) 
6. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
7. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. Jelka (do 15) 
9. andrea 
10. mišura 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. maxi SD 
2. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
3. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
4. LILI07 (od 18 do 20) 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. Kanga SD (17-20) 
7. L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
8. jadro (17-20) 
9. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
10. petarpan (od 16) 
11. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
12. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
13.sirius SD 

petak; 06.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Cathy SD 
2. Frida SD 
3. ŠkoljkicaSD 
4. ninocka76 (od 10(10.30)) 
5. paws (od 10(10.30)) 
6. leonisa 
7. eki3 (+kuma) 
8. meda SD 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 
11. Davorka (10-13) 
12. zumbulmama 

13-16 (10 osoba):  
1. Frida SD 
2. lelica 
3. Kristina1 
4. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
5. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
6. Joe 
7. andrea 
8. leonisa (do 15) 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD (17-20) 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi SD (7 do 16) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita (7.30-14)
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea (SD- zato do 16 h ) 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## jadro

koliko nas je  :D

----------


## Juroslav

da manknemo četvrtak i petak prijepodne, bit će malo kraće

petak; 06.03. 
13-16 (10 osoba):  
1. Frida SD 
2. lelica 
3. Kristina1 
4. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
5. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
6. Joe 
7. andrea 
8. leonisa (do 15) 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD (17-20) 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi SD (7 do 16) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita (7.30-14)
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea (SD- zato do 16 h ) 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## Juroslav

btw. Ivakika ako dovodiš kćer ti ne bi smjela pisati "SD" nego "+ 1", ipak Kika puno pomogne   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

to mi ostalo jos odavno, ona je jedina koja je i htjela ici sa mnom od mojih klinaca, a stvarno je punopravni pomagac(ima cak i majicu)

----------


## Barbi

Ja se upisujem i stižem u zadnji čas. :Smile: 

petak; 06.03. 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Frida SD 
2. lelica 
3. Kristina1 
4. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
5. kahna SD (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
6. Joe 
7. andrea 
8. leonisa (do 15) 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD (17-20) 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 
18. Barbi (cca 17-19,30)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi SD (7 do 16) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita (7.30-14) 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 
25. Barbi (8-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (iza 14:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea (SD- zato do 16 h ) 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## kahna

Ja se pomičem za malo kasnije.

petak; 06.03. 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Frida SD 
2. lelica 
3. Kristina1 
4. ninocka76 (do 15h) 
5. kahna SD (15:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
6. Joe 
7. andrea 
8. leonisa (do 15) 
9. Imga 
10. lucij@ 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. ana.m 
3. maxi 
4. Tinnkka (do cca 19:30)?,mozda SD 
5. Forka (od 18 nadalje) 
6. LILI07 (od 18 do 20 sa frendicom koja je voljna pomoći) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. aishwarya od 17.15 
9. kudri 17.15 
10.petarpan od 16 
11.L.Ellen sd (iza 16 pa dokle dijete izdrzi) 
12. Linda SD (do 19) 
13. jadro (17-20) 
14. Svimbalo SD (cca 16 15 do 19 30) 
15. larmama SD (17-20) 
16. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
17. Imga (do cca 19) 
18. Barbi (cca 17-19,30)
19.kahna SD (do cca 19 )

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. tinars 
5. jadro 
6. Vesna K. (prijava telefonom) 
7. Marija (kad uspavam Anu) 
8. Lutonjica 

subota;07.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi SD (7 do 16) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita (7.30-14) 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 
25. Barbi (8-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (15:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea (SD- zato do 16 h ) 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD

----------


## EvaP

Ja krećem i ostati ću koliko stignem...

----------


## diči

Bok društvo!
Žao mi je što ne mogu pomoći ovaj put ali bebek i ja smo danas izašli iz bolnice. Možda sutra svratimo na tren ali što je ziher u šestom mjesecu se vidimo svakako! Sretno svima sutra!
 :Love:

----------


## kahna

*
subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi SD (7 do 16) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita (7.30-14) 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 
25. Barbi (8-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. kahna (15:30 pa do kad L izdrži) 
8. andrea (SD- zato do 16 h ) 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD
2. kahna - da daddy nebude sam na popisu

ja bum sigurno do 18 i sutra  :D

----------


## Frida

> Bok društvo!
> Žao mi je što ne mogu pomoći ovaj put ali bebek i ja smo danas izašli iz bolnice. Možda sutra svratimo na tren ali što je ziher u šestom mjesecu se vidimo svakako! Sretno svima sutra!



Čestitam ti na bebeku, samo se vi mazite doma, vidimo se na ljetnoj  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

idemo?

----------


## apricot

idemo?

----------


## apricot

ne nabrijavam atmosferu, slučajno je dupli   :Rolling Eyes:  

ali...
idemo?

 :D

----------


## emily

idemo :D 

mi krecemo za cca pol sata

----------


## kahna

*
subota;07.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. maxi SD (7 do 16) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nika 8-13 
5. bucka 8- 
6. tinars 
7. Linda SD 9-13 
8. jadro 
9. Maja 
10. ivarica 
11. mamita (7.30-14) 
12. apricot 
13. ninocka76 (od 9h) 
14. Tea SD 
15. emily 
16. Roza 
17. Nera (7-16) 
18. pepi SD? 8- 
19. mommy_plesačica (9-16) 
20. meda 
21. anchie76 (7-13) 
22. dunja&vita :Smile: )) (9-11) 
23. Dora 06 
24. Marija 
25. Barbi (8-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kanga (SDiM) 
2. Nera (12-16) 
3. lelica (od 2) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Svimbalo SD (cca 15 do 19 00) 
6. larmama SD 
7. 
8. andrea (SD- zato do 16 h ) 
9. Matilda (12-15) 
10.sirius SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool SD


U zadnji čas ali brišem se.
Malac mi se probudio s temperaturom 38,2 °C

----------


## Svimbalo

Poslije zadnjeg časa-ne znam ima li tko uopće ovo pročitati  :/ 
Dakle-kasnim, već sam trebala biti tamo, ali nešto je iskrsnulo, pa dolazim valjda oko 16 30, ali bez Ivana-tak da ću moći više raditi   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Poslije zadnjeg časa-ne znam ima li tko uopće ovo pročitati  :/ 
> Dakle-kasnim, već sam trebala biti tamo, ali nešto je iskrsnulo, pa dolazim valjda oko 16 30, ali bez Ivana-tak da ću moći više raditi


ja sam pročitala   :Grin:  

ali ja sam niko i ništa   :Grin:  


mislim da bi ti cure rekle nešto u stilu, _dođi kad možeš. pred kraj kad su svi umorni, baš će biti lijepo imati nekog friškog_   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

da, ako imaš fizičke snage, dobro je pomoći na kraju trpati stvari u kombi.
i počistiti, kad svi padaju u nesvijest.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma ti si isto bitna!   :Kiss:  
Stići ću možda i prije 16 30  :D 
Sad vozim Ivana svojima pa dolazim   :Smile:

----------

